# Pensacola Beach Pier questions



## triumx (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to here. I live in Texas.
We plan a trip to Pensacola next week, and want to fish in the pier. 
is it still catch and release only there?　I looked up the pier website, and it said " for this time it's catch and release " only. But I also saw some threads said you can keep. So confused. 

and, for next week, which kind of fish can we probably catch from the pier?
(these days in texas, probably whitings, sheephead are common. flounder seasons is almost gone. )

thanks a lot.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

You can keep anything now...that was due to the oil spill where that was..


----------



## triumx (Dec 15, 2010)

oh, year, thanks for the info. that was I thought. great!
But the pier website still showed C&R only. they should have updated it long ago!



salt_water_guy said:


> You can keep anything now...that was due to the oil spill where that was..


----------

